# Live "Pondcast" Show Tomorrow Night



## Anthony P (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello all,

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up, that we will be having a chelonian related podcast, which we call the "Pondcast," live tomorrow night, starting at 6:45 PM EST. 

Please stop over to check it out on our youtube channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/theTurtleRoom/feed

We will share the link to the actual video tomorrow.

Thanks so much!

Anthony


----------



## Flipper (Jul 21, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Anthony P (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks so much! This will be our first live show, but we've done a bunch of audio shows that are available for download on iTunes.


----------



## Turtlepete (Jul 21, 2014)

I was pretty excited when you guys were doing the live cast tests before. Will definitely be tuning in if I can !


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's the links and another little plug:

Tonight, The Pondcast goes live! Join your hosts, John and Tony at 6:45 PM EDT for Episode 9! Don't miss it!

Google Plus Event Page: https://plus.google.com/events/c10o2o2gs3fccoloja9emd36hhg

YouTube page: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz39AP6XvQs

To find out what it's all about and listen to previous episodes, check out http://thepondcast.com!


----------



## Anthony P (Jul 22, 2014)

Only 38 minutes 'til we go live! But who's counting? :-/


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Jul 22, 2014)

We're live - come join us!


----------



## Turtlepete (Jul 24, 2014)

Didn't get a chance to watch it live, but I just did. Overall its great. There is plenty of real and interesting content there, but enough humor to keep everything feeling lighthearted and, well, not like biology class, haha. Loved it. Good job.


----------



## Anthony P (Jul 24, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> Didn't get a chance to watch it live, but I just did. Overall its great. There is plenty of real and interesting content there, but enough humor to keep everything feeling lighthearted and, well, not like biology class, haha. Loved it. Good job.


That means so much Pete! How would you like to be a guest? I think it could be cool to talk about this stuff and how it interests, or doesn't interest, young people like yourself. I think another thing that a lot of the old timers might not grasp, as it's difficult enough for myself, how important things like social media are to education these days. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Turtlepete (Jul 25, 2014)

Anthony P said:


> That means so much Pete! How would you like to be a guest? I think it could be cool to talk about this stuff and how it interests, or doesn't interest, young people like yourself. I think another thing that a lot of the old timers might not grasp, as it's difficult enough for myself, how important things like social media are to education these days. Let me know what you think.



Haha, could be fun, but I can't really speak much for my generation, how interested or disinterested in animals in general they are. Not much good as far as social media goes too. I don't even have a Facebook, haha. For things like education, social media is great, in my opinion. Facebook is probably one of the best modern-day tools we have to spread information; some people watch it closer than the news. But unless your promoting something worth talking about (e.g., not talking a "selfie" in the mirror to illustrate that you just brushed your hair and it looks _fabulous), _then to me it's just a waste of time.

So when are you planning the next Pondcast for? I know it said somewhere in the video but I can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Jul 29, 2014)

Pete -

We don't have a date picked, yet, but we are planning one for August. We hope to give everyone more than 1 day's notice this time, too!

- Steve


----------

